# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی زبان و ادبيات اردو

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته ی زبان و ادبيات اردو









دیباچه:


آیا  می‎دانید که حدود 600 میلیون نفر در جهان به زبان اردو سخن می‎گویند و  می‎نویسند؟البته زبان اردو، تنها زبان رسمی کشور پاکستان است اما کمابیش  درتمام کشورهای شبه قاره هند فهمیده می‎شود و به آن سخن می‎گویند و در حال  حاضر هزاران جلد کتاب علوم‎انسانی و هنر به زبان اردو وجود دارد که  ایرانیان می‎توانند به فارسی ترجمه  کرده و از آنها بهره ببرند.از سوی دیگر کشور ما برای این که بتواند  ارتباطی تنگاتنگ و نزدیک با کشور همکیش و همسایه خود، پاکستان داشته باشد،  نیاز به مترجمانی متبحّر درزبان و ادبیات اردو دارد. از همین‌رو رشته زبان و ادبیات اردو به عنوان یک رشته تحصیلی در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی ایران ارائه شده است.


درس‎های این رشته در طول تحصیل :


دروس پایه:


دستور زبان فارسی، تاریخ زبان فارسی، مرجع‎شناسی و روش تحقیق، بدیع، آیین نگارش.



دروس اصلی و تخصصی:



مقدمات  اردو، خواندن و درک مفهوم متون، تدریس متون نثر، تدریس متون نظم، ادب  منثور، ادب منظوم، ادب داستانی، دستور، جمله‎نویسی و مقدمات انشاء، انشای  ساده، انشای پیشرفته، گفت‎وشنود و درک مطالب شفاهی، بیان شفاهی داستان، ترجمه، تاریخ زبان وادب اردو، معانی و بیان و صناعات ادبی.

*
پرتال دانشگاهی کشور

----------

